# .22 Win Auto Model 1903



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I got my Great Grandpas rifle the other day. This rifle was made in 1928. I was pretty excited to say the least. I have 1 box of bullets from probably the 1950's. They stopped making the ammo in 1970 because the .22 long rifle was so much more popular. I have found modern ammo on the internet but it is expensive. I will probably just put this one in the safe and not shoot it anyway.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Very cool, I would not shoot it as well.
Would be a great one to hang above the fireplace.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

That is a cool gun. Maybe shoot it once just so you have, THEN put it in the safe or above the mantle


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Very cool gun. I'd shoot it. The ammo is made during seasonal runs once a year or so. It is a little pricey.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I love old guns like that. I'd shoot it just to say I did then stowe it away for my kids. You know you want to shoot it, admit it.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

As long as a gun is safe to shoot it should be shot imo; I'd shoot it once or twice a year or if you can get ammo for it. It might as well be a fake if you dont pull the trigger once and a while.
Way cool gun though; I'd love to pull the trigger a few times on it only if to imagine what the world looked like when it was new.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I would shoot it, but then again I never was much good as resisting the temptation to shoot old guns. I once had a 1971 Ruger Super Bear Cat with the brass anodized aluminum trigger guard new in box with owners manual and everything. Yup you guessed is, took it out and O*-- lol regretted it later but had fun while doin it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Okay, so I am not familiar with the .22 Win Auto so forgive the un-informed question. But what is the difference between a .22 Win Auto and a .22 Long (not Long Rifle)?

I found an image that kind of puts things into perspective slightly for me as far as how it compares to a WRF, LR, and Win Auto though (pictured left to right):








By the image, it would appear that the Win Auto and .22 Long are fairly close in size (but my calipers wont give me an exact length when I stick them on the screen  so dont take my word for it)

So this adds another rimfire to the family. Tell me if I am missing any: 
.17 HM2, .17 HMR, .17 WSM (new), 5mm Remington Magnum, .22 Short, .22 Long, .22 Win Auto, .22 Long Rifle, .22 WRF, .22 WMR, 9mm Flobert. Any others?


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

I've found a few .22 Win autos at my Grandpa's house, and the biggest difference I see is the .22L uses a heeled bullet that's flush with the case and the .22 Win reveals the case mouth, similar to .22 WMR. All the case dimensions are just little bigger, though I haven't put my calipers to them to see just how much.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Saw this on Cheaper Than Dirt's web net thingy

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/7-AMS22WA

Holy cow that is EXPENSIVE!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool gun.

I have a box of those shells.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

After 5 years of sitting in my safe, I figured it was time to shoot this old gem. I grabbed a handful of the old Winchester ammo and drove up the canyon behind my house. I couldn't tell you the last time this gun was fired, probably in the 40's or 50's. I had cycling problems the first 4 rounds, after that not a single burp. This is a fun rifle and very accurate as well. I think I may have to buy some more ammo now.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

$20 to shoot your Great Grandpa's gun? Seems cheap to me. If the gun is solid, I'd shoot a box on a rabbit hunt....

..


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

https://ammoseek.com/ammo/22-winchester-auto

Starting at 15.37 a box of 50 if this helps


----------

